# Mad Max: Fury Road Giveaway Contest Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*Mad Max: Fury Road Blu-ray Giveaway Contest*








*Warner Bros* and *HTS* have teamed-up for an exciting Blu-ray Giveaway! That's right folks, we are featuring a Giveaway contest for _Mad Max: Fury Road_! _Mad Max _was a box office smash and the Blu-ray release features an incredible Dolby Atmos track. This is one you definitely want in your collection. Entry into this Giveaway is easy and won't disqualify HTS members from participating in the current miniDSP Giveaway promotion!

Read the official _Mad Max: Fury Road_ review, here!






*Qualification Details and Eligibility (PLEASE READ THOROUGHLY):*

The qualification period is from _*September 4, 2015 through September 11, 2015*_.
A random drawing will be held sometime during the week of September 14, 2015.


Entrants *must* be registered as a Home Theater Shack member as of SEPTEMBER 1, 2015.
Entrants need to have 5 posts during the qualification period. Each post *must* be a minimum of 25 words. No post padding!
All HTS Members registered as of September 1, 2015 can enter, regardless of previous Giveaway Contest winnings.


Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the Giveaway by using this *Mad Max: Fury Road Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread*
.
Shipping is provided to Continental US Residents ONLY (Shipping outside of the US Lower 48 is not provided)

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._



Best of luck... :T

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Mad Max: Fury Road Giveaway Contest Announcement*

Hooray Thanks Todd and Mike!!! what a giveaway been waiting to see this one!


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well Well Well...Been watching the reviews on here and I must see it! Thanks Todd & Mike!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

For these smaller Blu-ray contests...they are open to anyone...even folks that are entered in larger contests. So, by all means...if you're a registered member (as of Sept 1, 2015), please participate!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

How cool! Thank you Todd and everyone involved!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Please thank our review expert Mike Edwards...he pulled this one together!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

just remember guys. to enter yourself for the giveaway, post in THIS thread to make sure we have your name for the drawing.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Great job Mike & Todd! Always enjoy reading your reviews. And as always, thanks to you guys for putting these giveaways together & a big thanks to Warner Bros. for donating the movie.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Only a few days left on this one! Great opportunity to add a smoking-hot title to your collection!:TT


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Looking forward to this one. Whether I win or not.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

While I love free stuff seeing how I've already added it to the collection all I can do is help improve the odds for someone. Good luck to whoever wins and it's a thrilling ride!


----------

